# Mini Fluorescent Bulbs



## superboy (Mar 21, 2011)

Looking for additional lighting for my fluval edge. I need a mini fluorescent bulb as the spacing under the top cover is tight (Home Depot phillips bulb is slightly too big). Most edge owners have been going with this bulb (although I didn't see it at the Walmarts here in Vancouver): Walmart.com: Lights Of America: 10 Watt Mini Fluorescent Aquarium Bulb, 1 Ct: Fish or the Coralife:
Coralife 10W Mini Compact Fluorescent Bulb-Colormax

Does anyone know any stores that carry these size bulbs in the lower mainland?

Thanks!


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Try King Ed Pets.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Big Als online has them. Just search "Coralife Mini"

You can probably find these at many pet stores locally. I just bought the 20watt size yesterday at Aquariums West (new location at Robson and Beatty). I didn't notice if they had the 10 watt size in stock, but I've purchased one there before.

IPU in Richmond has Coralife bulbs on sale for half price, I think, but I don't know if that includes the screw-in type. You can give them a call. I see that you're in Vancouver... if you take the Canada Line, IPU is right at the Lansdowne stop.


----------



## Petah (Dec 19, 2010)

I just picked up the coralife colourmax @ King Ed for 15.99.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Great news!


----------



## superboy (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. I ended up picking up the marineland 10 watt bulb at petsmart on the way home for $16.99. Gives more light and a lot better color to the tank now.


----------

